# Hedgehog Rescue in Vancouver



## leannem (Mar 27, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone has ever heard of this rescue in Vancouver, B.C.

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/p ... 29152.html


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

Looks like they are actually a breeder there. Found them on Hoobly.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Hedgiepets said:


> Looks like they are actually a breeder there. Found them on Hoobly.


Hope they are not breeding rescues.


----------



## Tomato (Aug 8, 2010)

LarryT said:


> Hope they are not breeding rescues.


At first I laughed... then I realized what people actually live in this world... :? 
Some of the info seems decent on the site (e.g. The "actual" cost of owning a hedgie) so hopefully they're as good as they seem!


----------

